

Ask HN: What do I have to do to get people to reply to my postings? - NY_hudson

Geez...either this place is very busy or I got bland tastes!<p>(I&#x27;m thinking there must be cartels here or something!)
======
shaynbaron
Right! Hope this helps spread the love.

~~~
NY_hudson
haha...thanks for the reply ;-)

------
NY_hudson
drop, drop, drop like a stone....

~~~
NY_hudson
lost a point for that :(

